# Vet Bills



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

When taking your pup to the vet for its regular shots, how much do you spend? I have found some vets to be so money hungry and always trying to get you to buy their things and in turn getting me to spend more money. I took Rocky for his 9 week shots and spent $90. I thought that was a bit much. That did include a special shampoo for his flaky skin, but nothing else. I really did not like this vet and will be changing vets for his next set of shots.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think only one time I have ever got out for less than 150 dollars--

It gets expensive fast....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Having worked peripherally in the veterinary field, I honestly don't think that most vets are trying to cheat people out of their money. Vet clinics are very expensive to operate, especially if they have the necessary equipment to do diagnostics and any sort of advanced treatment on the premises. 

I suggest that you call around to find out the rates for standard things like vaccinations and office visits, neutering, etc. Then ask for tours of the clinics that seem to fit your budget the best, and see what you think about the facility itself. Ask if you can call with questions when something comes up. 

A dog/owner/vet pairing is a long term partnership. It's best to find one that makes you feel very comfortable and that you trust.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I think a lot of it has to do with where you are. Out here, $90 would be a bargain. My vet charges about the same as the online pharmacies for flea and heartworm medications, but most visits with shots or tests end up being about $115.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Next to the owner, the vet is the most important person in a pet's life. I think you need to have a good, trusting relationship with your vet. I don't think your bill was out of line, when you consider that the office visit was probably in the $50 range. That being said-many vet's go overboard charging for extras. There are 3 vet's where I take my pets and they know NOT to give me one of them because he goes nuts with extras. And, I'm told that everyone says the same thing about him. I would go to different vet clinics and compare prices. But I honestly think price should only be one factor in choosing a vet. I want a loving, compassionate, knoweldgeable vet taking care of my guys. And, many vet's will let you pay over a few months if the bill is very high. Good luck-I hope you find a better vet.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I changed vets after I lost my first golden in July. The first was a large "uncompassionate" practice but less expensive than the one I am going to now. The new one is a smaller more "personalized" practice. It costs a bit more but I always see the same vet and he is not hurried and even calls me to check on Bailey (like after his surgery). To me thats worth it. I think you need to have a vet you feel comfortable with and trust.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I go to Banfield (Petsmart) for shots... tuesdays and thursdays from 2 -4 they charge only for the shots, no exam fee... and I tell them I don't want anything else.

I use another vet for everything else bc Banfield over charges for everyting else.

I use a spay clinic for altering.

Vet care costs me very little, except dire emergencies on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's vet bill is usually over $100 every time I go. 

It's $56 just to see the vet, then you pay for the shots and stuff on top of that.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our office visit is $37.00 and i never get out of there cheaper than $200.00 but I always take 2 at a time......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It must be easier once they're adults though right? Because, unless they're sick, you only go once a year to get them shots instead of every 4 weeks?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Another thing that's important is to educate yourself on what's essential and what isn't. Ask a lot of questions of your vet and find out why he/she is recommending a specific treatment. 

We saw a different vet last month when I took our shih tzu in for intermittent vomiting. She took him out of the room, gave him an injection of Pepcid without my permission, then charged me $47 for it. I was not a happy camper because he wasn't vomiting at the time, and I could have bought a lot of Pepcid at the drug store for what she charged me. If she had asked, I knew it wasn't essential and I could have saved the money.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It must be easier once they're adults though right? Because, unless they're sick, you only go once a year to get them shots instead of every 4 weeks?


Absolutely. Outside of sick or emergency visits, you'll only have one vaccine visit per year. You just feel the burn a lot more when they're puppies and you're going back every 3-4 weeks, then getting them spayed/neutered, all after you spent the money to buy the puppy in the first place. It can seem a bit expensive for the first 6 mos or so, but it does get noticeably better as they get older.

As for what constitutes an "expensive visit", like another poster said, it depends upon the area you live in and the hospital you go to. If you live in a lower-cost-of-living area, you'll probably end up spending less (also since the costs for running the practice are probably cheaper, they can afford to charge less).

Typically an office visit can run anywhere between $20 and 45 with a good amount on either side of that margin. Vaccines typically cost $10-20 apiece. Plus you end up with deworming charges, heartworm/flea preventative, shampoo, etc that you frequently bring home. Also as a puppy you usually get single-doses of HW preventative which are probably more expensive apiece than buy the 6-12 month supply box.

The vet I take Vinny to is one of the more expensive ones in the area, actually, but it's also a 24-hr emergency facility that has specialists on staff and state-of-the-art technology in their facility. To me it's worth spending an extra 30 bucks a year to have him go to a place like that. I think more important than cost is that you can trust the vet you have seeing your pet. I've worked with a wide variety of vets when i worked as a tech, and there are some that would rather see as many appt's as possible, and others who would rather spend as much time as necessary with each pet. Personally I would rather someone take the time to answer my questions and thoroughly examine my pet, than to save money. 

If you think it's too expensive you might want to talk to friends and family as to who they use as their vet, and see how much their vet charges for the routine costs. Might give you an idea of how much other places charge in your area.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't answer the question correctly. My new vet gives a puppy package discount. The visit and shots ($39.50). His regular office visit is $$32. The neuter was more expensive than at the other vet, but this was a more complicated surgery.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How much does a neuter typically cost? Or is it all different?

I remember when I was first looking at Golden puppies (out in BC) the breeder there told me there was a clinic near by that did it for $80. 

I figure at my vet office it'll probably be like $200.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Around here the males are usually around 150.00... Females are more.....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katies 2nd set of shots: $35
Katies 3rd set of shots: $45
The microchip will be $40

Our vet does not charge office visits for shots.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You may be able to get the microchip done at the humane society for about $10. That's how much we paid for Brandy's.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Vinny's neutering was $155, Microchip was $51.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

The last time i took Koda to the vets it was bout 50.00 and the included the fecal examine and the shots and the over all examine (sp)


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW fixing Madison was about 200.00 and her eye surgrey was 100 and micro chip was about 45


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My vet didn't charge an office visit when we went in for shots. Another thing to ask about, do they charge for follow up visits? Some do and that can add up real quick. My vet doesn't. 

If you've got several vets in your area now is the time to go see them and check them out. You'll be in quite often for the next few months. Also 1st visits do tend to be more because they charge an exam fee. Even my vet did the first time.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> You may be able to get the microchip done at the humane society for about $10. That's how much we paid for Brandy's.


Not here in my city they only scan. I called a few months ago to ask about chipping they should have told me.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our vet just raised his office visit to $32, which is less than i would expect. We live on the Texas coast and insurance here is HIGH HIGH HIGH. Was an article in our paper not long ago that Texas has the highest property insurnace rates in the USA and the coast is even higher. Also electricity rates have gone out of sight here. Three years ago our nov. electric bill without using the heat, was about $55. This year, without using heat, it was $119. So i know my vet's insurance and utility rates have sky rocketed (water is as bad as electricity. people are letting lawns die because they can't afford to water.)

He has a new hopsital, only 5 years old and it is great. he has heated operating tables, heated iCU cages, seperate Isolation, seperate boarding, in house lab, ultrasound (some vets in next towns have to send clients here to get ultrasound), etc. he has the vet techs, kennel workers, receptionists etc to pay. He sells flea, heartworm and some other meds at the Ped Med price, and gives a discount on visits, meds, procedures, even boarding, to us old folks.

When he operated on kayCee's first knee 6 years ago (luxating patella) he charged just about $450. Fourten months later her other knee had to be operated on for same thing, only this one also required ACL repair. That bill was something in the nieghborhood of $525. Recently he told he he has had to raise the fee for knee surgery to $750. On many boards i read people are paying $1500 to $2000 per knee.

he does not charge office visit when they just get vax--and he always looks at their ears, teeth and eyes and listens to their heart anyway. Jut before Christmas i took Honey in with ear infection and she was given a shot and a bottl of ear drops and he only charged for shot and drops. Said the free OV was a Christmas present. 

Hunter died at 8:40 PM and my vet called me at 9:02 PM to tell me. he also told me that if one of my dogs needed anything, if i needed anything for them, call and he would bring it because he knew his hospital was the last place i would want to see for a long, long time.

We are a small town of 9300 and he is so well known, so well thought off tht he has clients coming from the counties on both sides of us. One guy brought his dog 400 miles from Fort Worth for my vet to operate to remove golf balls from his labs tummy. The handler/trainer of the states former top arson dog (he recently died of old age) would let no vet except Rickey touch the dog. People would pay a lot more for his services 9he works 5 1/2 days a week, is always on call) but he is more interested in our dogs than "getting rich.'


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Boy, you'r fortunate to have a good Vet with reasonable fees. I know what you mean about insurance-our bill in Florida went from about $550 a year to almost $2300 a year and I got a letter from the ins. company stating they intended to raise it again!!!! Here in NY we're killed with property taxes-we pay about $7000 a year and water and garbage pick-up is extra-add another $800 for them!!!! And I have a very small split level on 3/4 acre-many people in our town with the new, huge homes are paying over $20,000 a year!!!!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your input. 
The first vet I took Rocky to I liked. A smaller vet clinic, but the vet was very easy to talk to and even told me to bring my kids with me next time. But, when I had to come back for the next set of shots they were booked (I guess I didn't call early enough-one week before) and he would have been 2 weeks late on his next set of shots. So, I took him to another vet that has a huge practice....like 8 doctors. It was a big place and very impersonal. I felt more like a number than a person. I am definitely going back to the first place next time. I believe the first place told me it would be around $50 for shots and vaccines and the check for worms. I will let you know when I actually go how much it comes to.
I wouldn't mind spending the extra if the vet was really good and nice, don't get me wrong. I knew owning a dog was not going to be cheap, I just don't want to be cheated.


As far as spaying/neutering........
There is an organization called Friends of Animals. If you go to friendsofanimals.org you can get a certificate there much cheaper for spaying/neutering. For a male dog it is only $64.00 and female is $90. They send you a list of all the participating vets in your area that accept these certificates.

Thanks for all your input!
D'Ann


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Just for the fun of it--I added up my receipts of what I have spent for Julie on Vet care since I got her at 8 weeks old, she turned 8 months old yesterday. This does not include all the frontline and various items I buy NOT from the vet----remember this is a healthy animal.....this also does not include grooming or training classes...

Drum Roll Please.... 

.......

$1,399.15....

Owning a puppy is NOT cheap---


----------



## raeanne (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree that I would rather pay more (although I groan each time) at the vet where I feel they are taking the time to know my Golden, and spend the time with me and Sparky. When we first moved to northern Michigan the first vet we visited was much cheaper but we were in/out so quickly, and after they made two major screw ups with meds for our old and with congestive heart failure.. I knew we would not return to that vet.
My husband jokes that we would rather spend more for Sparkys healthcare than our own... and its really not a joke. Just don't want to take any chances with someone so special to us.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Vet visits*

I sure HOPE so! Dr. Teter (maybe not the right spelling) has made strides with tests before giving multiple shots. Turns out dogs don't always need them & are protected. It's a blood test to find out & better for our dogs. I say this because those shots cost money, too.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

vet vist? Not unusual to leave spending at least $90 to $150.00 if you have a blood panel done as well. Go to the Doctor yourself.... it is going to be $200.00 and up just for a simple physical with no tests.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

No relationship outside of the one you have with your dog is more important than the one you and your dog has with the vet. Do I like our vet? No, I LOVE him and his staff. They are incredible. I have been in this relationship for 13+ years. When our first senior became I'll with a brain tumor he gave me his cell phone number. We talked after hours s lot. When the time came he opened up the clinic after hours. He will always be our vet.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have never paid full price for vaccinations. Our vet runs a vaccination clinic every Wed and Sat. However I don't have to stand in line at the clinic. I can make an appointment and he gives me clinic price without paying an office visit. It is half the price. We have become good friends with our vet due to our first goldens health problems. We pretty much get VIP treatment. However low maintenance Wyatt has only been to the vet for vaccinations and neuter.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

This thread is from '07. I would imagine prices have increased since then.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy went yesterday for shots, blood work for heart worm, fecal sample, and kennel cough prevention spray, and Revoution. It came to 432.00 dollars. I just about passed out!!!!!! I know Buddy is worth it, but WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

janababy said:


> Buddy went yesterday for shots, blood work for heart worm, fecal sample, and kennel cough prevention spray, and Revoution. It came to 432.00 dollars. I just about passed out!!!!!! I know Buddy is worth it, but WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


Holy cow! I don't think that would cost more than $150 here!


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

I have found that vet costs/fees are definitely higher here in Canada. Our original vet charged $86 just for the exam fee. Once you tack on any kind of medications/vaccines on top of that, it gets pricey. Our vet gave us a quote to get Dug neutered and it was almost $600.

Dug recently had to 2 operations done on his eye. The consult fee for the opthamologist was $185, just for him to look at his eye. Each of his surgeries were $1500. I am really glad we have pet insurance lol


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Holy cow! I don't think that would cost more than $150 here!


Not in Maine


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

janababy said:


> Buddy went yesterday for shots, blood work for heart worm, fecal sample, and kennel cough prevention spray, and Revoution. It came to 432.00 dollars. I just about passed out!!!!!! I know Buddy is worth it, but WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!





laprincessa said:


> Holy cow! I don't think that would cost more than $150 here!


It would cost me easily $400. I am lucky to get out only paying $250 most visits.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

We are blessed here in Florida to have a awesome Vet in a very modest building and he charges what you would pay at the spay/neuter clinic for vaccines. He only charges $39 on top of that if you want an exam! He also has 3 other Vets at his practice equally as wonderful. His practice is booming and it shows that when you don't over charge, you certainly make out in the end! Other Vets around here double the price of the vaccines and visit.


----------



## SammyinBC (Feb 19, 2013)

BC, Canada, north island. Spay/Tattoo and final lime vac was $670


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> It would cost me easily $400. I am lucky to get out only paying $250 most visits.


Last time Chester was at the vet and got his comfortis heart worm fecal sample and his rabies it came out to almost $ 270. We're going in next week Saturday for a check up along with a quota for neutering.


----------



## JenDess71 (Jan 19, 2012)

*There are options!*

You may want to look into an alternative to pet insurance as well. 
Pet Assure provides a large discount right at the time of service & 
it can also be used along with pet insurance for additional savings. No worries about the age of pet or type or any preexisting conditions. There are no limitations!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yesterday for the third round of DHPP (puppy series), exam, and a dose of Heartguard Plus, we paid $64 (sales tax included). In 11 years, physical exam has gone up $10 and vaccines $4.5 each, not outrageous at all considering all the investments done at the clinic for equipment, boarding areas, and surgery suite.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I received an account summary from my vet yesterday, for my 3 goldens (my 2 + foster) I spent $2400+ for the month of May and none of these visits were tied to an emergency. 3 sick dogs all at the same time (meds, tests, xrays...) + annual vaccinations for one and HW prevention. My next "young" golden whenever and even if it will occur (partial to the seniors) will have health insurance.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Yesterday.....

Exam, urinalysis, and antibiotics to treat a urinary tract infection. $147.42. I made sure in got my money's worth and asked a lot of questions about other things. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Office visit is around $45, each shot is $31.


----------

